# Roofing company raising price after Insurance quote? Is this normal?



## toplaneisweak (5 mo ago)

I got a quote from a roofing company to replace my roof for $14,000.

My insurance company gave me a check for $5,000

In the breakdown my insurance company estimated the cost of my roof as being $18,000

We had already signed a contract with this roofer because of the price but now they are saying that they will be charging us $18,000 because that's what the insurance company said the roof replacement costs. Is this normal? Can they just change the price like this after signing a contract or are they being shady? What can I do about this?

We're about to have an anxiety attack. What's the point of a quote if you're just gonna change the price after to whatever my insurance says?


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Cancel the contract and find another roofer


----------

